# Shaving soap: High stearic acid %



## dimitris (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I just embarked on my CP (amateur) career - it's a wonderful hobby!

I have read the various threads about shaving soaps and I understand most of them.

There's one thing I don't understand: some posters claim that they can create CP shaving soaps which have stearic acid>60%. How is that possible? (Other than adding a large amount of added stearic acid).

And, is there a maximum of stearic acid you can use in CP recipes? I have read somewhere that it may be an irritant but that's all I know.

Many thanks,
Dimitris.


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking at oil properties in SoapCalc, it shouldn't too hard to do that.  Just sort oils by stearic acid to see which contain the highest percent.  And extra stearic acid can be added to the soap recipe.

http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/OilList.asp


----------



## dimitris (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks ISG. Unfortunately I live in Greece, and most of the hard butters in that list cannot be sourced locally.
I can find shea and cocoa butter easily, but others like kokum, illipe et al are difficult - if not almost impossible - to find!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2013)

Most shaving soap makers add a very large amount of Stearic Acid as it can't be done with just oils and butters.


----------



## dimitris (Mar 17, 2013)

Very large = ??
10% of total oils?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2013)

Ah dimitrist if I told you the exact amount I would be giving away my secrets.  I will give you the hints and then you must play with the amounts to find your perfect amount.


----------



## dimitris (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Lindy, point taken. I was just wondering how far I can go without making something that can harm my face.
I will experiment and take it from there.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2013)

Keep your SF up at 8% - 10%.  Stearic Acid is not going to harm your skin, but it can dry out your skin a bit.  Watch your stearic numbers as you formulate and then simply play.  You'll find your own recipe and you will feel amazing for having developed it with only hints....


----------



## deg195 (Mar 17, 2013)

whats sf?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2013)

Superfat


----------



## dimitris (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks a bunch Lindy. Hopefully I will come up with a good recipe and will be happy to share it here. Being in Greece, 95% of soaps are olive oil based which is not good for shaving.


----------

